# H1N1 coding



## apcarter (Feb 11, 2010)

At this point what would be the proper way to code H1N1 codes.


----------



## melloyello31 (Feb 12, 2010)

With medicaid I was told to use 90470 with V04.81 and with medicare and third pary payors use G9141 with V04.81 I currently work for a health dept and this is what we have to do. We are also having issues with what to code for H1N1 but this was the latest info I've received. Hope this helps


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.acog.org/departments/dept_notice.cfm?recno=6&bulletin=4968

This is from American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists on how to code for H1N1. This is how my office has been doing it.


----------

